# California Fires



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hope you guys in California are ok!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That Pontiac will need some work, a lot of it should buff right out.

I lost two rental houses in The Old Fire and watched my mom's house burn from the next ridge over during The Slide Fire.
I was digging a grave for my dog who died in my lap that morning on my birthday while her house was burning.
Not one of my best days.
I have had my fill of these fires and really need to GTFO of Ca.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> That Pontiac will need some work, a lot of it should buff right out.
> 
> I lost two rental houses in The Old Fire and watched my mom's house burn from the next ridge over during The Slide Fire.
> I was digging a grave for my dog who died in my lap that morning on my birthday while her house was burning.
> ...


Oh man, that all really SUX. Our sympathies to you. My wife and I have found our dogs to frequently be our best friends...hate that for you.

This weekend, we in SC are getting up to 15" or more of rain with flash flooding, etc. That kind of rain could benefit y'all with those fires much more than it does us. It's all just crazy. God be with you all.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, it was windy yesterday but we are getting rain today.
Oct. seems to be fire month up here but with the drought it is all year round now and the Santa Ana winds in Oct. make it worse.
15" is a lot of rain, head for high ground and wait it out.
Here is a pic of the DC-10 supertanker going over my house on the way to The Lake Fire to drop a load of retardant.


----------

